# Best Early "Rodent" Pokemon?



## Icalasari (Jun 29, 2008)

Yeah yeah, not all are rodents. I put asterisks next to those ones

Pikachu. >.> Might want to look in Fetishes for reason why...


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Jun 29, 2008)

The Pikachu line. At least it's a type other than Normal. Plus, I have a Raichu named Spark that knows Volt Tackle that I just adore.


----------



## Roxxor (Jun 29, 2008)

It was close.  I choose Sentret/Furret because I had an army of 100 of them in Emerald.  I almost choose Rattata, because I have a legendary killer Rattata.  

Lv.1 Rattata + Focus Sash + Endeavor + Quick Attack


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 29, 2008)

Linoone. It's the only rodent that I actually used and it was pretty powerful. Plus, I love the way it looks, more so than the others.


----------



## Proto_Fan (Jun 29, 2008)

Bidoof. He's so awesome. HE'S A FREAKING GERBIL :3
Who becomes a Beaver wtf.

And he's the next Mudkip


----------



## Evolutionary (Jun 29, 2008)

Totally pikachu. It is cute and volt tackle is probaly my fav electric move.


----------



## Noctowl (Jun 29, 2008)

Bidoof ftw. XD Zigzagoon would be second though.


----------



## Qwilfish (Jun 29, 2008)

Bibarel. Great HM slave.


----------



## The Suicune (Jun 29, 2008)

Ratata/Ratacate, they're the only ones who look close to rodents apart from Furret. I've done some good Ass-whupping with my Ratticate in times :)


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jun 30, 2008)

:( you forgot the wonderfully delicious Sandmice, as well as the overgrown rabbit Nidos... If you're going to have Pikachu, you should have those as well...


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 30, 2008)

Furret! Obviously. :o


----------



## Grinning Calamity (Jul 1, 2008)

Sentret is awesome!


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 1, 2008)

Linoone! Besides the awesomeness of Pick Up (free items, anyone?), I love the designs and stuff. Plus, my level 97 and 100 Zigzagoons pick up awesome items. And they kick butt.


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jul 1, 2008)

Bibarel, as it's common and a great HM slave. Besides, Bidoof's just cool.


----------



## Mercury (Jul 1, 2008)

Although Pikachu is the only non-normal type, I think Furret rules!


----------



## Adriane (Jul 1, 2008)

Linoone probably has the best potential out of all of them, though Raticate/Bibarel get the godly Super Fang. Raichu suffers from a case of stat mediocrity, though has a relatively cool movepool and good speed for dishing out Thunder Wave. Furret sucks.


----------



## Kaito (Jul 1, 2008)

Pikachu line; I severly dislike the Rattata and Bidoof line, which aren't particularly good anyways. Linoone is fast and powerful, but his defense is really bad compared to Raichu's. Pikachu is great for Thunder Wave, and gets really powerful attacks like Discharge and Thunder. Also, Pikachu is way cuter than Linoone. |3


----------



## kunikida. (Jul 1, 2008)

I guess Pikachu has my vote. But if Pikachu wasn't on there, I'd choose Sentret/Furret, because Pikachu's small, quick, and cute, and Furret's cute, long, and quick. I also have an awsome Pikachu and Furret.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 1, 2008)

Pikachu line? Thanks for the inconsistency.

Voted Sentret/Furret.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jul 1, 2008)

Pikachu is not an early rodent. Poochyena and Mightyena are. Fix poll plz.

So them. Rattata/Raticate are cool and actually I don't particularly hate any of them but Poochyena and Mightyena because I said so.

Also



Roxxor said:


> It was close.  I choose Sentret/Furret because I had an army of 100 of them in Emerald.  I almost choose Rattata, because I have a legendary killer Rattata.
> 
> Lv.1 Rattata + Focus Sash + Endeavor + Quick Attack


who doesn't know that? Besides, Tyranitar, Hippowdon, Abomasnow and Ghost Pokémon, all of which are quite common, say hi.


----------



## Vrai Espoir (Jul 1, 2008)

Kratos Aurion said:


> Pikachu is not an early rodent. Poochyena and Mightyena are. Fix poll plz.
> 
> So them. Rattata/Raticate are cool and actually I don't particularly hate any of them but Poochyena and Mightyena because I said so.


Mmm... If you want to get technical about it, then you should know you are wrong.

Poochyena/Mightyena are *NOT* rodents. They are based on *DOGS*.
Notice how "pooch" is in Poochyena's name? *hint hint*

And, Pikachu is technically an "early rodent". It is found before you reach the first Gym Leader, which makes it an "early rodent".

As for my vote...

Sandshrew is my all time favorite Pokèmon ever (aside from Yanmega and Shuckle). But since he's not on the list, I guess my vote goes to Sentret/Furret.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jul 1, 2008)

If you want to get _really_ technical, they are striped hyenas sans the stripes. Not dogs. I know perfectly well that they are not rodents; neither are Zigzagoon, Linoone, Sentret or Furret. I thought that everyone understood that that's how the term was being used. >>; If it were actually in the poll it would be one of the options with an asterisk by it, no? I'm a little offended that you'd single me out and say "but they're not rodents" when you don't complain to everyone who voted for Sentret/Zigzagoon/whatever. Including you; you didn't seem to feel the need to clarify with "I know they're not rodents, but I like..."

Pikachu was not intended to fill an "early rodent" role, not insofar as Rattata and the others were, anyway. Poochyena is far closer to that. Pikachu is rare; "early rodents" are supposed to be so common you want to tear out your hair. It's an early game treat as opposed to an irritant like Rattata.


----------



## Roxxor (Jul 1, 2008)

The weather conditions Sandstorm and Hail and Ghost Pokemon do mess things up, but if I can use Endeavor before it gets knocked out by the weather, I consider it a success.  All I have to do is send out my fastest Pokemon next and have it knock out the remaining Pokemon with 1 to 11 HP in one blow before I am damaged.  I made the Rattata just to battle my friends who would never see it coming.


Oh, Pikachu is the "Mouse Pokemon" ,so it *is* a rodent if you want to get technical.  It isn't one of those really common Pokemon though, so I don't know if it should be included in this poll.  Well, I always make a point to catch one at the begining of the game, it is very useful at Misty's gym.  I also used it in other places, and in Fire Red even evolved it and used it against the Elite Four.  After more thought, you typically don't wind up using early rodent Pokemon against the Elite Four, but in Emerald the first guy has a Mightyena in his team.  

This could be argued about all day.


Poochyena and Mightyena do need to be added, and Pikachu probably needs to go away.  It sticks out of the crowd.


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 1, 2008)

Guess! :D


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 1, 2008)

>.> I added Pikachu because, before the forums got wiped, everybody was bitching about Pikachu NOT being on the poll...

Now people bitch about it being on the poll... >.< I would have put, "Best Early Pure Normal Type" but the damned Bibarel kind of wrecked that idea...

...And now I just realized I could have put, "Best Early Mammal Pokemon" and made everybody happy... x.x Somebody please shoot me x.x


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 1, 2008)

T.T Ok, I am going to get opinions first before asking a mod to do this to make sure that the majority will be happy.

If I edited the Title to say, "Best Early Mammal Pokemon" and a Mod edited the Poll so it would say this:

Rattata/Raticate
Pichu/Pikachu/Raichu
Sandshrew/Sandslash
Sentret/Furret
Zigzagoon/Linoone
Poochyena/Mightyena
Bidoof/Bibarel
Shinx/Luxio/Luxray

Then would everybody be happy? (Note: Pikachu counts because it is a freaking mammal/rodent that is early on in the game. So is Shinx. Nidoran family, Jigglypuff family, and Clefairy family do not count as they seem to lack real-life counterparts. Mankey family does not count as it is an abomination compared to the others. The others are not hybrids at least (Shinx... perhaps, but it resembles lions and other big cats closely enough)


----------



## Vrai Espoir (Jul 2, 2008)

That would probably be a lot better.

Sorry Kratos; I was a little bit mad about something that happened earlier today, and I guess I took it out here. (And I kinda forgot about that part, with the whole asterisk thing.) Honestly. I hope I didn't make you feel...er...well...angry.

And besides, I'd rather have someone like me than someone hate me.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jul 2, 2008)

I don't think anyone was really "bitching", Icalasari (although I still stand by the statement that Poochyena and Mightyena fit the role better than the Pikachu line if you're going by the strict definition of "Rattata clones that annoy the hell out of people"). People will find something else to mention even if you edit the poll; stuff like Cyndaquil was suggested last time, and no one was particularly serious about that being added. Perhaps some of us have a stricter definition of "early rodent/mammal" than others, but it doesn't really matter. *shrug*

For the record, I define them as two-stage Pokémon lines that not only appear early in the game but appear relatively frequently for at least the first few routes with evolutions that also appear somewhat frequently afterward; they also have to have relatively low stat totals. Rattata/Raticate, Sentret/Furret (well, Furret really isn't common at all but it _was_ intended to be a Rattata clone), Zigzagoon/Linoone, Poochyena/Mightyena and Bidoof/Bibarel all fit that criteria; Pikachu, Shinx and the others don't (something fairly powerful like Luxray wasn't meant to be haetcannon fodder, after all). But if you don't define it that way then whatever.

It's not that big a deal, Vrai Espoir; I'm rather distracted and not in the brightest mood myself. No hard feelings.


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 2, 2008)

Kratos Aurion said:


> I don't think anyone was really "bitching", Icalasari (although I still stand by the statement that Poochyena and Mightyena fit the role better than the Pikachu line if you're going by the strict definition of "Rattata clones that annoy the hell out of people"). People will find something else to mention even if you edit the poll; stuff like Cyndaquil was suggested last time, and no one was particularly serious about that being added. Perhaps some of us have a stricter definition of "early rodent/mammal" than others, but it doesn't really matter. *shrug*
> 
> It's not that big a deal; I'm rather distracted and not in the brightest mood myself. No hard feelings.


None taken. In fact, I would have added Poochyena and Mightyena if they were Rodentesque (sort of the criteria I was using for the poll. That STILL does not include the Nido line, as Nidoking/Nidoqueen are NOT rodentesque). 

Also, Sandshrew wasn't included due to being version exclusive, if anybody was wondering.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jul 2, 2008)

The "no hard feelings" was directed at Vrai Espoir, as I clarifed in the later edit; I certainly didn't mean to direct any at you, either, though. ^^;


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 2, 2008)

Rattata. Total cuteness.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 2, 2008)

Icalasari said:


> T.T Ok, I am going to get opinions first before asking a mod to do this to make sure that the majority will be happy.
> 
> If I edited the Title to say, "Best Early Mammal Pokemon" and a Mod edited the Poll so it would say this:
> 
> ...


The only four that should be up there are Rattata/Raticate, Sentret/Furret, Zigzagoon/Linoone, and Bidoof/Bibarel.


----------



## @lex (Jul 3, 2008)

Sentret is some kind of sweeet :3 And it has a nice cry :3


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 3, 2008)

Rattata and Raticate. You gotta love the classics!


----------



## ZimD (Jul 3, 2008)

I've always loved Rattata, since I've always thought it to be one of the cutest Pokemon, and Raticate, since it looks cool and I love its cry. And as Blaziking just said, you gotta love the classics!


----------



## Adriane (Jul 3, 2008)

Kratos Aurion said:


> Pikachu is not an early rodent. Poochyena and Mightyena are. Fix poll plz.





AuroraKing said:


> Pikachu line? Thanks for the inconsistency





Kratos Aurion said:


> Pikachu was not intended to fill an "early rodent" role, not insofar as Rattata and the others were, anyway. Poochyena is far closer to that.





AuroraKing said:


> The only four that should be up there are Rattata/Raticate, Sentret/Furret, Zigzagoon/Linoone, and Bidoof/Bibarel.


I fail to see how:

a) Mice are not rodents
b) Viridian Forest is not early

If you can disprove either of these facts, please do so.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jul 3, 2008)

Well then, can you disprove these statements?

Rabbits are rodents.
The grass just outside Viridian City is earlier than Viridian Forest.
Nidorans are supposed to be Rabbits.

If not, then why include the Pikachu line and not the Nidoran lines?


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 3, 2008)

If so I would vote for the Nidoran. :D


----------

